# Help me build a squat please!



## Straight30weight (Dec 31, 2018)

So for those that don’t know, I have no squat. Like none. My legs are garbage. I want one. Something respectable. I want to squat 5 plates or more. If I gave it my best effort right now, I’d probably max at 350ish. It’s sad. My bench is bigger than my squat. Why? Well I stopped training legs completely about 5? years ago. Why? I’ve had 3 surgeries on my right knee and I haven’t been kind too it. It’s functional enough right now where I feel I can start working it again. I’ve never had a big squat anyway, but I was certainly stronger than I currently am. 

Im a bit clueless to legs. I’ve started training them about a month ago and could use some help. Maybe a program I could be directed to, or some good suggestions? I’d greatly appreciate it!

Sincerely,
Luitenant Dan


----------



## Elivo (Dec 31, 2018)

What are you doing as far as legs go right now?


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 31, 2018)

Squats, leg press, leg extensions and leg curls


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 31, 2018)

I'd start doing proper box squats with those knees. Start high and gradually lower the box until you're below parallel. Then work to comp squats. You need lots of reps to find the groove, and you will need to play with different stances and set-ups to find out what style of squat suits you best - high bar, low bar, wide stance, narrow, etc.

The weight won't go up until your technique is dialed in. Then it will take off. Video will be key to checking your form and depth and what not.


----------



## Jin (Dec 31, 2018)

Rehab your shoulder. 

Use your arms to squat.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 31, 2018)

Jin said:


> Rehab your shoulder.
> 
> Use your arms to squat.


Always a wealth of knowledge


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 31, 2018)

Box squats will be your best friend here. Start working on your hip mobility.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 31, 2018)

Box squats it is!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 31, 2018)

If you promise not to be a bitch and do what I say I will train you


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 31, 2018)

I’m a lot of things, mostly negative, but being a bitch is not and never will be one of those things. If you’re serious I would take you up on that offer in a heartbeat.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 31, 2018)

Pob is largely responsible for un****ing my squat. My 1rm was under 500 when we started working together. Within 2 years I hit 710 on the platform and 715 in the gym.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 31, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Pob is largely responsible for un****ing my squat. My 1rm was under 500 when we started working together. Within 2 years I hit 710 on the platform and 715 in the gym.


Jesus Christ man. Those are amazing numbers.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 31, 2018)

squats are a beautiful thing man. Pillar will help you to find yours. When your squat goes up, so does everything else.


----------



## snake (Jan 1, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'd start doing proper box squats with those knees. Start high and gradually lower the box until you're below parallel. Then work to comp squats. You need lots of reps to find the groove, and you will need to play with different stances and set-ups to find out what style of squat suits you best - high bar, low bar, wide stance, narrow, etc.
> 
> The weight won't go up until your technique is dialed in. Then it will take off. Video will be key to checking your form and depth and what not.



I'm no box squat dude but short of that, DYS is on the mark. You need to find what works for you. Most Vets shit when they see my squat form but it had worked for me over the years. Never had anyone show me what was "Good form" so I was left to figure out what worked for me and in the long run, it worked out.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 4, 2019)

use the smith machine. Drag a bench over, and from your starting position squat down til youre seated on the bench and press back up. The smith machine allows you to move your feet forward some and really take your back out of the movement. Try not to stop and rest at the seated position though, keep the whole motion smooth and continuous. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Seeker (Jan 4, 2019)

Sorry Jymnunkie,. Absolutely do not use the smith machine to further progess in your squat. This is a horrible idea especially for a man who has had knee issues in the past.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 4, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Sorry Jymnunkie, but that advice is one of the worst I've seen here in a while. Absolutely do not use the smith machine to further progess in your squat. This is a horrible idea especially for a man who has had knee issues in the past.



I mean honestly if he has had that many surgeries on the knee, id leave the squat behind all together. Id be more concerned with longevity and living day to day as comfortable as possible for as long as possible.
i dont know where he is at as far as physical therapy or limitations, and havent seen how “bad” his form is, but i know that using the smith machine if used properly can assist in keeping form tight. This movement is obviously not used to overload the training, but to focus on the actual “squat” and give you some support. Stick to the leg press machine if all else fails.
sorry for not being more detailed with the previous post


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 4, 2019)

Work on hip mobility as low bar will be your best bet with the knee. I’m sure Pobs got you covered tho.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 4, 2019)

let me quote the famous Charles Poliquin. "With a Smith machine, the bar is on a track, and this increased stability decreases the requirement of the body's neutralizer and stabilizer muscle functions.  Therefore, the strength developed on a Smith machine has little carryover to a three dimensional unstable environment such as occurs during the freestanding squat"  The drawbacks are pretty evident. Long story short? the Smith Machine has no place in a person's squat program. Or any strength program. or any program. lol it belongs in the garbage, or as one member once said. A good place to hang his towel. I can go further in more drawbacks but this should be enough


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 4, 2019)

Seeker said:


> let me quote the famous Charles Poliquin. "With a Smith machine, the bar is on a track, and this increased stability decreases the requirement of the body's neutralizer and stabilizer muscle functions.  Therefore, the strength developed on a Smith machine has little carryover to a three dimensional unstable environment such as occurs during the freestanding squat"  The drawbacks are pretty evident. Long story short? the Smith Machine has no place in a person's squat program. Or any strength program. or any program. lol it belongs in the garbage, or as one member once said. A good place tonhsby his towel



Cant argue with science. 
Would this also apply to a machine chest press on a track, to a barbell bench press?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 4, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> Cant argue with science.
> Would this also apply to a machine chest press on a track, to a barbell bench press?



if your goal is  your overall bench press in terms of strength and going from 315 to 400 then how is a machine press gonna help you get there? I dont see how it does help.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 4, 2019)

Seeker said:


> if your goal is  your overall bench press in terms of strength and going from 315 to 400 then how is a machine press gonna help you get there? I dont see how it does help.


Totally agree with you. Seems like maybe i got lost from the original post of his goal and wanting to increase squat max and improved technique. Seeker to the rescue. 
Careful on those knees though big fella, they make baggy pants for little legs syndrome.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 4, 2019)

Gonna have to pass on the smith machine idea. I want to do a meet someday and I’ve never seen a smith machine at a competition!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 4, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> use the smith machine. Drag a bench over, and from your starting position squat down til youre seated on the bench and press back up. The smith machine allows you to move your feet forward some and really take your back out of the movement. Try not to stop and rest at the seated position though, keep the whole motion smooth and continuous.
> Hope this helps





Seeker said:


> Sorry Jymnunkie,. Absolutely do not use the smith machine to further progess in your squat. This is a horrible idea especially for a man who has had knee issues in the past.





Jymjunkie said:


> I mean honestly if he has had that many surgeries on the knee, id leave the squat behind all together. Id be more concerned with longevity and living day to day as comfortable as possible for as long as possible.
> i dont know where he is at as far as physical therapy or limitations, and havent seen how “bad” his form is, but i know that using the smith machine if used properly can assist in keeping form tight. This movement is obviously not used to overload the training, but to focus on the actual “squat” and give you some support. Stick to the leg press machine if all else fails.
> sorry for not being more detailed with the previous post





Seeker said:


> let me quote the famous Charles Poliquin. "With a Smith machine, the bar is on a track, and this increased stability decreases the requirement of the body's neutralizer and stabilizer muscle functions.  Therefore, the strength developed on a Smith machine has little carryover to a three dimensional unstable environment such as occurs during the freestanding squat"  The drawbacks are pretty evident. Long story short? the Smith Machine has no place in a person's squat program. Or any strength program. or any program. lol it belongs in the garbage, or as one member once said. A good place to hang his towel. I can go further in more drawbacks but this should be enough





Jymjunkie said:


> Cant argue with science.
> Would this also apply to a machine chest press on a track, to a barbell bench press?





Jymjunkie said:


> Totally agree with you. Seems like maybe i got lost from the original post of his goal and wanting to increase squat max and improved technique. Seeker to the rescue.
> Careful on those knees though big fella, they make baggy pants for little legs syndrome.



This is the numero uno reason why I said box squats. I proper box squat takes all the strain off your knees because your shin should be vertical and not track out like a comp squat. 

Just my opinion that most people over 30, who don't compete and have no intention of competing, would be better off doing proper box squats then comp squats.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 4, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This is the numero uno reason why I said box squats. I proper box squat takes all the strain off your knees because your shin should be vertical and not track out like a comp squat.
> 
> Just my opinion that most people over 30, who don't compete and have no intention of competing, would be better off doing proper box squats then comp squats.



x2, re: box squats. My concern in recommending them is that most have no idea how to do them properly.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 4, 2019)

Well in about 40 mins I’m gonna give em a go


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 4, 2019)

On a good box squat, you’re not sitting back hard enough unless your toes are about ready to leave the floor.


----------

